# Problema en el arranque de una laptop



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Muy buen dia a todos tengo una laptop acer que tiene un problema en el arranque, enciende muestra el logo de Acer y al momento de arrancar el sistema operativo se queda congelado con una pantalla negra unos segundos despues se apaga(no llega al logo de windows), por otro lado si entro a la bios antes de llegar a esa pantalla y despues me salgo de la bios si inicia el sistema operativo correctamente. Ya se me acabaron las ideas tratando de encontrar el problema, use un disco de arranque de windows para reparar el sector de arranque "bootrec /fixmbr", tambien reinstale windows, verifique el sistema de archivos "chkdsk C: /F /R", limpie la memoria RAM, utilice un antivirus de AVAST para limpiar el sector de arranque en caso de tener un virus en el MBR; el antivirus que use es aswMBR. 

Alguna idea de cual podria ser el problema? un corto en la placa ? el disco duro ? realmente ya no se que pensar.

Muchas gracias de antemano a todos por tomarse el tiempo de leer


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 24, 2016)

Y el BIOS, lo reseteaste?
Saludos!


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Lo restableci a sus valores predeterminados y persistio el mismo problema no se si sacar la pila haga alguna diferencia. Gracias y saludos !


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 24, 2016)

Paul1 dijo:


> Lo restableci a sus valores predeterminados y persistio el mismo problema no se si sacar la pila haga alguna diferencia. Gracias y saludos !



Eso te estaba por decir... Sacale la pila porque de esa manera queda totalmente limpia la BIOS. 
Suerte con eso, saludos!


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Gracias amigo, no funciono ya no se que mas se pueda hacer...


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 24, 2016)

Y que pasa si le desconectas el disco duro y la haces encender asi?
Habría que ver si de esa forma supera el setup y saca el cartel que pide disco y sistema operativo. De esa manera estarías verificando si la falla proviene del disco duro o no. 
Saludos!


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Si saco el disco duro me saca el cartel de que no encontro ningun dispositivo booteable, seria entonces el disco duro el problema ? porque como mencione antes el sistema arranca bien si se cumple la condicion de entrar primero a la bios y despues salirme guarde o no los cambios que haga.

Me corrijo solo arranca el sistema si despues de entrar a la bios guardo los cambios hechos aunque no haya hecho ninguno, si me salgo sin guardarlos pasa lo mismo, no arranca el sistema. Gracias !


----------



## Lolo71 (Abr 24, 2016)

amigo paul1 podria ser el procesador que llega ala temperatura de protecion de la targeta madre ya que hay sistemas de protecion por temperatura que apagan el sistema. revisa que el fan de enfriamiento que este trabajando o que el disipador no este obstruido por pelusa y polvo. o pudiera ser algun problema con la memoria que este fayando yno creo que se el disco duro pero podrias poner otro disco para descarta.


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Gracias amigo por tomarte el tiempo, la computadora no se calienta para nada, y el ventilador funciona bien, tambien le hice un chequeo a la memoria desde windows y no encontro ninguna falla, la limpie tambien por si acaso.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Abr 24, 2016)

Buenas, fijate si la pila tiene la tensión adecuada, son de 3V y si cayó mucho no te está guardando bien los cambios en la bios.


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Los cambios si los guarda, lo se porque constantemente cambio la secuencia de booteo, tambien mantiene la fecha y hora al dia. Aun asi checare eso, Gracias !


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 24, 2016)

Pero sacaste la pila y no reseteaste???, una cosa es sacarla y otra hacerle el puente para eliminar el voltaje que queda en el filtro de la bios, hace eso y mira de nuevo.


----------



## franc0 (Abr 24, 2016)

lo mejor es un corte de pila y un reset  ero ñodrias cambiar la pila que mas seguro se agoto y no guarda los cambios correctamente en el bios


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 24, 2016)

Recien saque la bateria e hice el puente para resetear la CMOS, no habia hecho el puente anteriormente, pero no soluciono el problema... Muchas gracias sigo pendiente de sus respuestas, saludos !


----------



## tiago (Abr 25, 2016)

Exactamente _¿Que modelo de Acer es?_
Puede ser un problema de Nec-Tokin. Hay que comprobar si lo lleva.
Cuando inicia correctamente ¿Se mantiene funcionando normalmente?
Te preguntaron si mediste voltaje en la pila interna ...  ¿Que voltaje tiene?

Saludos.


----------



## Paul1 (Abr 26, 2016)

Cuando logra arrancar si funciona el sistema normalmente, sin problemas. Es una acer aspire 5733, por el momento no tengo manera de medir el voltaje de la pila... Gracias, saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 27, 2016)

No lleva Nec - Tokin.
Debes medir la pila.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 27, 2016)

Paul1 dijo:


> por el momento no tengo manera de medir el voltaje de la pila... Gracias, saludos!



Cambiala directamente, por el valor que tiene no vale la pena quedarse con la duda .
Saludos!


----------



## theusuario5000 (May 3, 2016)

reinicia la bios sacando la pila,o hazle un puente entre los pines,tambien tiene pinta de que tienes mal el arranque del pc,has tenido mas de un s.o en el pc?



Paul1 dijo:


> Cuando logra arrancar si funciona el sistema normalmente, sin problemas. Es una acer aspire 5733, por el momento no tengo manera de medir el voltaje de la pila... Gracias, saludos!



no es muy tecnico,pero si metes una pila de 3v en la boca,si pica fuerte cuando tocas positivo y negativo esta bien,y si pica flojo o nada,es que hay que cambiarla


----------



## tiago (May 3, 2016)

Hacer un puente entre los pines de algo con circulación de corriente eléctrica, nunca soluciona nada.
Cuidado con esos consejos.

Saludos.


----------



## theusuario5000 (May 4, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Hacer un puente entre los pines de algo con circulación de corriente eléctrica, nunca soluciona nada.
> Cuidado con esos consejos.
> 
> Saludos.



las placas base tienen 3 pines(no todas),que casi siempre 1 y 2 estan conectados,si tu coges y conectas los pines 2 y 3(sin el 1) se produce una descarga de la memoria de la bios,reinciandola y dejandola a estado de fabrica.
Estoy hablando del jumper,a eso me referia.





Paul1 dijo:


> Muy buen dia a todos tengo una laptop acer que tiene un problema en el arranque, enciende muestra el logo de Acer y al momento de arrancar el sistema operativo se queda congelado con una pantalla negra unos segundos despues se apaga(no llega al logo de windows), por otro lado si entro a la bios antes de llegar a esa pantalla y despues me salgo de la bios si inicia el sistema operativo correctamente. Ya se me acabaron las ideas tratando de encontrar el problema, use un disco de arranque de windows para reparar el sector de arranque "bootrec /fixmbr", tambien reinstale windows, verifique el sistema de archivos "chkdsk C: /F /R", limpie la memoria RAM, utilice un antivirus de AVAST para limpiar el sector de arranque en caso de tener un virus en el MBR; el antivirus que use es aswMBR.
> 
> Alguna idea de cual podria ser el problema? un corto en la placa ? el disco duro ? realmente ya no se que pensar.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano a todos por tomarse el tiempo de leer



se me acaba de ocurrir,has probado a cambiar el orden de arranque?
a lo mejor es que esta configurado a que arraque primero desde el cd o parecido,y al no encontrar nada,se reinicia(aunque me parece muy raro)

Otra cosa es que puedes probar a entrar en el modo seguro la primera vez,me refiero a,sin entrar en la bios,intentas entrar en el modo seguro de windows(creo que se entra con F8) y si consigues entrar,habria que descartar lo que es windows en si,luego haria que comprobar los programas.

Con la poca info del pc que das,una vez que se inicia tu pc,puedes entrar en el administrador de dispositivos y mirar si te reconoce bien ram/micro/placa video...


Ve quitando elemento por elemento,y asi puedes ir descartando cada cosa.


----------



## Ardogan (May 4, 2016)

Vamos al principio:



Paul1 dijo:


> ... enciende muestra el logo de Acer y al momento de arrancar el sistema operativo se queda congelado con una pantalla negra unos segundos despues se apaga(no llega al logo de windows), ...



Ok, como ya dijeron, esto puede deberse a que la BIOS no detecta el disco, o que el disco está dañado (que a su vez puede ser el sector de booteo, daño físico, o que se haya perdido algún archivo del sistema operativo.



Paul1 dijo:


> por otro lado si entro a la bios antes de llegar a esa pantalla y despues me salgo de la bios si inicia el sistema operativo correctamente.



Gran diferencia, entonces esto indica que el problema NO es el disco rígido sino que la BIOS no detecta el disco.
Puede ser que la BIOS se haya dañado (raro), o que la BIOS esté mal configurada (MUY probable despues tanta manipulación). A veces la configuración de booteo está en distintas pantallas. Fabricante y versión de la BIOS?. 
¿Probaste bootear la máquina desde un CD/pendrive u otro soporte que no sea disco rígido?.
Me respondo solo, veo que mencionas más adelante que es una acer aspire 5733.
Aún así no encuentro que BIOS utiliza.
Bueno, entonces la información que me parece necesaria es: fabricante y versión de la BIOS, fotos de la configuración de la bios (pantalla con listado de discos, pantallas con configuración de booteo). ¿Bootea desde CD o pendrive?


----------



## tiago (May 4, 2016)

theusuario5000 dijo:


> las placas base tienen 3 pines(no  todas),que casi siempre 1 y 2 estan conectados,si tu coges y conectas  los pines 2 y 3(sin el 1) se produce una descarga de la memoria de la  bios,reinciandola y dejandola a estado de fabrica.
> Estoy hablando del jumper,a eso me referia.


Que es un portátil hombre, no llevan tres pines, llevará como mucho un pad para cerrar con unas pinzas, si es que lo lleva.



Ardogan dijo:


> Gran diferencia, entonces esto indica que el problema NO es el disco rígido sino que la BIOS no detecta el disco.
> Puede ser que la BIOS se haya dañado (raro), o que la BIOS esté mal  configurada (MUY probable despues tanta manipulación). A veces la  configuración de booteo está en distintas pantallas. Fabricante y  versión de la BIOS?.
> ¿Probaste bootear la máquina desde un CD/pendrive u otro soporte que no sea disco rígido?.
> Me respondo solo, veo que mencionas más adelante que es una acer aspire 5733.
> ...


Creo que es muy buena idea. En una de esas que arranque Windows, como comenta que se mantiene estable, actualizar la BIOS desde un pendrive con la actualización de la página del fabricante.
Si tiene algún "bug" lo debería corregir.

Saludos.


----------



## sdevoto (Jul 24, 2018)

Saludos me llego una Laptop  que no arranca para nada ni el bios ni nada ni se deja formatear, alguna idea ?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2018)

Has probado el disco duro en una PC si es reconocido, y se lee su contenido y obvio si bootea?


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2018)

*sdevoto*, ¿Que es esa foto que has puesto?*.*

Saludos.


----------



## kingcoler (Nov 29, 2020)

Saludos a quien pueda ayudarme. Tengo una HP laptop Windows 10 y sale pantalla de Boot device not found. Que ponga sistema operativo en ella. He tratado de todo, USB, CD externo, Disco duro externo, CD interno, y no bootea los externos arrancan por que encienden pero no bootea y el cd interno arranca pero no bootea, He cambaido de mil maneras el boot option legasy support y nada, cualquier ayuda, gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2020)

Intentaste reemplazar la unidad de booteo?

arranca con un sistema operativo de USB y de ahi ves si tu disco rigido/solido esta vivo


----------

